# Does one wish people a Happy Yom Kippur?



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 28, 2009)

Today is Yom Kippur, the Day of Repentance in the Jewish faith, so some of our members will be absent as they honor this day.


----------



## Retired (Sep 28, 2009)

I believe the correct greeting for Yom Kippur is "G'mar Chatima Tova" (literally "May the completion bring you a good inscription" but accuratelty "May you be inscribed for goodness")

There is no greeting specific to Yom Kippur. Jewish people wish each other "Happy New Year" or "Shana Tova" (the greeting in Hebrew). As a gentile, we would not be expected to offer any specific greeting, but a cheerful "Happy New Year" is always well-received.

I stand to be corrected on what is my understanding, as an interested gentile.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 28, 2009)

What surprised me when it popped into my mind today was that in all my years I've never previously thought of this question. 

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Mari (Sep 28, 2009)

Rosh Hashanah is New Year and Yom Kippur is the Day of Atonement. 



> Although Yom Kippur is an intense holiday it is nevertheless viewed as a happy day. Why? Because if one has observed the holiday properly by the end of Yom Kippur they will have made peace with others and with G_d.



Happy Yom Kippur!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, mari. That makes sense.


----------



## ladylore (Sep 28, 2009)

It's truely a Holy day. A day for you and G-d.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Sep 28, 2009)

It's "Shana Tova" that you say....lol
I'm Jewish, but I don't normally take it as a 'holiday'. Most Jewish communites have weekend service.
It's the time of year where you ask god to forgive you for the things you've done wrong, So you can start the new year with a clean slate.

For anyone who is interested in more info on it...

Rosh Hashanah Cheat Sheet - Ten Most Important Things to Know about the Jewish New Year Rosh Hashanah


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Yom Kippur


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 28, 2009)

> It's the time of year where you ask god to forgive you for the things you've done wrong, So you can start the new year with a clean slate.



I guess Catholics commit more sins. They're supposed to do this every Sunday.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Sep 28, 2009)

Haha...well, maybe God is just giving them more opportunity to be forgiven...we have to wait a whole year and feel guilty for a whole year! lol


----------



## Banned (Sep 28, 2009)

We're just very pro-active, that's all   (the Catholics, I mean).


----------



## Andy (Sep 28, 2009)

Shana Tova Eye Stigmata! :beer2:


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Sep 28, 2009)

lol ! thanks


----------

